# La Navidad; I'ts Christmas time!



## Josefe17 (Dic 9, 2010)

Así se podría titular ciertas monografías de religión, pero no. La idea de este mensaje es plantear lo que es para nosotros electrónicos la Navidad, desde cualquier perspectiva: económica, religiosa, sentimental, social, a nivel de proyectos o simplemente desde el tiempo atmosférico (basándonos que en España congelas la carne en la terraza y en Argentina la cocinas, por ejemplo) y otras perspectivas más. Valoremos tradiciones y demás, entre ella la de dar regalos "mágicos" (ya me entendéis).

Yo, como católico poco practicante valoro que la Navidad es tiempo de encuentro con los demás, de vivir la vida y de disfrutar. También es cuando dispongo de más dinero en efectivo y cuando desarrollo más proyectos, ya que tengo tiempo. Sin embargo, la TV y los centros comerciales se pasan, fuerzan un sobreconsumo, en cierto modo entendible, haciendo que se compre a lo bestia, viendo a los niños ilusionados pequeños ir a ver que quieren pedir a los magos, y los padres buscándolo como locos dejándose la cartera, a veces en exceso. Aunque es precioso, a veces me da, cuando visito estos atestados sitios, por desvelar por el PA el secreto de la Navidad, sólo por fastidiarles y dejen así disfrutar a los niños de este momento sin presión y con total libertad. He de confesar que hasta los 12 años no me enteré, pero bueno... No deja de ser una maravilla. Una cosa que echo en falta es el frío, ese que comentaba antes de las terrazas. Esto creo que va a ser el cambio climático... Por ello me da la sensación de que la Navidad queda lejos (y porque no he catado turrón todavía) Acabo el mensaje deseándoos Feliz Navidad y Próspero Año Nuevo, que disfrutéis cada uno a su manera y que no hagáis promesas absurdas.

Con cariño
Josefe17


----------



## Dano (Dic 9, 2010)

Mi unica tradición es estar en familia hasta que pase el mes.

El resto como regalos, cuetes, gorritos, arbolitos, decoraciones, bla bla bla bla me resultan molesto.

Si, ya se, no me precisan decir que soy bastante raro...


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 9, 2010)

Yo le puse adorno a mi escopeta cuando venga el hombre Gordo de rojo... Tengo asuntos pendientes!


----------



## angel36 (Dic 9, 2010)

siempre se nos inculco que es tiempo de familia mas que nada.......
ahora lo veo como mas comercial al tema...mucho marketing....
supongo que como todo cambia.... estará en nosotros el conservar las costumbres

a pesar de ser el menos indicado al decirlo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 9, 2010)

su majestad dijo:
			
		

> *la navidad para mi es incomoda y  para mis conejos tambien,se ponen muy nerviosos por los cohetes,es un gastadero de dinero  y todas las cosas aumentan el precio por las fiestas*


feliz navidad mis amigos


----------



## rlcserie (Dic 9, 2010)

El otro día escuchaba en Modern Family que en colombia es el niño Jesús el que lleva los regalos y no Santa, y que abren los regalos a la noche, porque aún se está despierto, y se tiran los fuegos artificiales... Y me acordé que en mi casa (soy de Argentina) también, siempre mis viejos me dijeron que es el niño Jesús, siempre nos acostamos a las 2 o 4am, y los cuetes a diferencia de Dan, me fascinan! jejee... Y me puse a recordar cómo me sentía en esos momentos...
Eran tiempos copados. No soy una persona de costumbres, pero está bueno recordar esos momentos con tu familia y disfrutar de las tradiciones..
En cuanto al marketing, es un bajón. Sobre todo cuando se contaminan las tradiciones por intentar vender... 

Pero mantengamos el espíritu de la Navidad! Disfrutemos a nuestra manera, intoxicandonos con estaño, o como sea que la disfruten...

Por eso les deseo Feliz Navidad a todos los electrónicos!


----------



## yinyang18 (Dic 12, 2010)

Feliz navidad


----------



## electrodin (Dic 12, 2010)

Tu que estas lejos de tus amigos 
De tu tierra y de tu hogar 
Y tienes pena, pena en el alma 
Porque no dejas de pensar 
Tu que esta noche no puedes, dejar de recordar 
Quiero que sepas que aquí en mi mesa para ti tengo un lugar 

Por eso y muchas cosas más 
Ven a mi casa esta Navidad 
Por eso y muchas cosas más 
Ven a mi casa esta Navidad 

Tu que recuerdas quizá a tu madre 
O a un hijo que no esta 
Quiero que sepas que en esta noche él te acompañará 
No vayas solo por esas calles queriéndote aturdir 
Ven con nosotros y a nuestro lado intenta sonreír 

Por eso y muchas cosas más 
Ven a mi casa esta Navidad 
Por eso y muchas cosas más 
Ven a mi casa esta Navidad 

(Hablando)
Tu que has vivido siempre de espaldas sin perdonar ningun error, ahora  es momento de reencontrarnos ven a mi casa por favor. Ahora ya es tiempo  de que charlemos pues nada se perdio, en estos dias todo se olvida y  nada sucedio 

Por eso y muchas cosas más 
Ven a mi casa esta Navidad 
Por eso y muchas cosas más 
Ven a mi casa esta Navidad 
Por eso y muchas cosas más 
Ven a mi casa esta Navidad
Luis Aguile​


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 13, 2010)

yo no creo tener navidad  la vida me esta cobrando el año sabatico que me tome  

Feliz navidad a todos....


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Dic 13, 2010)

A mis 20 años, el _Viejito Pascuero_ todavía me trae regalos 

Ahora no tanto, pero de niño siempre me fascinó esta historia:

El mito actual cuenta que Santa Claus viviría en las proximidades del Polo Norte junto a la Señora Claus y una gran cantidad de Duendes navideños, que le ayudan en la fabricación de los juguetes y otros regalos que le piden los niños a través de cartas.

Para poder transportar los regalos, Santa Claus los guardaría en un saco mágico de Santa Claus y los repartiría a las 00:00h del día 25 de diciembre, en un trineo mágico volador, tirado por «renos navideños», liderados por Rodolfo (Rudolph); un reno que ilumina el camino con su nariz roja y brillante, siendo el último en agregarse a la historia.

Santa Claus podría entrar a los hogares de los niños, al transformarse en una especie de humo mágico; y así entrar por la chimenea u otro orificio de las casas; si éstas no disponen de una.
Para saber qué niños merecen regalos, Santa Claus dispondría de un telescopio capaz de ver a todos los niños del mundo; además de la ayuda de otros seres mágicos que vigilarían el comportamiento de los niños. Así, si un niño se ha comportado mal, se dice que quien lo vendría a visitar sería la carbonilla, y no Santa Claus; y como castigo carbonilla le regalaría a los niños solo carbón.



Que lindos recuerdos de mi niñez en estas fechas, ya me puse sentimental


----------

